# New to goose hunting and need some advice



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a big field and at the end of the field is a tree line and on the other side of the tree line is a river and I have seen them on the tree line from my bedroom window(quarter of a mile from tree line) in the morning and I think i should use a lay down blind and som full bodied deeks or should i use sighloetes? some advise would be great. ask me questions to clarify some things you might need to know thanks


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Are they sitting in the feild or on the river? You could run pretty much anything you want to throw at them. If the birds have been coming in there for some time now, you could just try pass shooting them if you dont have enough decoys. Otherwise i would go with you BF's and your blind if you can get it properly hiddden.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

set up a blind before they start flying, and try pass shooting. might work


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

Put out as many dekes as u can of anykind, i am not a fan of sillo's butthat is just me, use as many dekes as possible, and good luck it is great to have another hunter interested in goose hunting


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks and to answer a question they land on the field only mid seson and stay only till early morning,BUT there are birds flying over head ALL.. DAY... LONG. So i think ill buy some big foot decoys and a lay down blind. any thing els you want to add or recomend to me just add it. like maby what is the farthist shot possible and what shot to use and the choke size?
calling tips? any thing.Thanks  :beer:


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

What kind of gun do u use shot size my personal favorite is 3 1/2" BBB or BB or 3" BB. Range, try to get them within 65 yds ( that is just my opinion, but my hunting partner and i always say " It ain't skybustin if u kill'em) but if u can get them in your face it would be the best.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

i would reccomend getting a flag, it sounds like to me your gonna be running traffic and a flag is a nice wayto get a group of geese' attention.
Good luck :beer:


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

12 benelli nova pump,all sizes of shells,as far as shott goes I use #4 for ducks bit not for any particular reason just thats what they had at big5 in the 3 inch remington shells,I use a modified stock choke tube but looking at getting a carlson or compinchoke choke tubes,anything i should know about? o and i will take your advise and get a flag  :beer:


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

i shoot a nova also and i use a factory modified choke. been using that for the last five or so years, i've killed a lot of long distant geese but a lot more close to medium distance. Good choice of gun in my opinion


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

Try taking some people that have hunted before and then you can learn from them and make sure to ask questions.


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

harvester said:


> Try taking some people that have hunted before and then you can learn from them and make sure to ask questions.


i totally agree with that statement. i mainly hunt alone and it sucks. whats the point of hunting if you can go out there and enjoy it with someone else. but like i said i hunt alone most of the time. the only time when i hunt with people is the first couple weekends of opener then i am by myself. if i was you i would buy 3 doz. ffd avery decoys. those decys are really really nice. i have about 6 dozen goose decoys and they are a work. also you really have to make sure that you blind is very well hidden. on the opener last year we had 22 coffin blinds out there and spent about an hour covering them all. we ended up with 118 geese which helps out alot. most poeple don't get a chance to do that in a life time


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

born2kill said:


> last year we had 22 coffin blinds out there and spent about an hour covering them all. we ended up with 118 geese which helps out alot. most poeple don't get a chance to do that in a life time


Most people dont want the chance to sit in a spread with 21 other people 

But if you had a good time thats all that matters :beer:


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

that is true but whatever make that person happy i don't mind it because we go out there at 4 in the morning shoot the geese start picking up every thing and then by the end of the day we always have soup and sandwiches but most of the guys leave right after we get down cleaning geese. now if it was pheasant hunting i wouldn't hunt with more then 8 guys


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

ill go with you


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

hey were are you located born2kill? Ill go hunting with any in california at this point,Im only 16 and no one wants to take a kid hunting :x


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

wolfdog101 said:


> hey were are you located born2kill? Ill go hunting with any in california at this point,Im only 16 and no one wants to take a kid hunting :x


i am located in minnesota


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

born2kill said:


> harvester said:
> 
> 
> > Try taking some people that have hunted before and then you can learn from them and make sure to ask questions.
> ...


22x5=110... You guys are ballers! TEACH ME.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

wolfdog101 said:


> hey were are you located born2kill? Ill go hunting with any in california at this point,Im only 16 and no one wants to take a kid hunting :x


wow. turning away a big part of the future of hunting. if you were in wisconsin id take you no problem. im 17 but im always trying to find someone younger or someone that hasnt gone before so i can show them this awsome sport, pastime, activities, life, and for some even their job.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> born2kill said:
> 
> 
> > harvester said:
> ...


Good call BC


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I second that :lol: Early season is 5 in my regulations here in minnesota and im sure glenco is the same way


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

Horker23 said:


> I second that :lol: Early season is 5 in my regulations here in minnesota and im sure glenco is the same way


yup well there was 22 coffin blinds out there which means there was 22 people out there hunting with me


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Busted like a roost on a Saturday morning in the middle of October! :sniper:


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

thats not busted i just haven't told anyone what went all on that night my younger bro and my cuz went out that night with me thats where the extra 8 comes from


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks for the offer hunter121390 Ill let you know if i ever wonder down to wisconsin. And if your ever in cali. let me know well find somthing to hunt :beer:


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

i mean i would be killed by my family if i ever went over my limit, plus there was a DNR hunting with us i don't think he would even go over, that would be double dipping if i did. for a guy that feeds all the pheasants and everything else i wouldn't take more than my limit


----------



## saskboy (Mar 7, 2008)

ya, i am also a rookie at goose hunting and i am just now getting into it and i would like to know how many decoys i would need to start off and like i live in saskatchewan canada, and i dont want to spend a whole lots but any info and also what kind of choke should i use in my gun its a stoeger p-350 pump 2 3/4 3 3 1/2 and have a extra full, full, modified and improved cylinder


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

My cousin is the chief GW in bismark so it would be suicide to go over the limit!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

jwdinius1 said:


> i would reccomend getting a flag, it sounds like to me your gonna be running traffic and a flag is a nice wayto get a group of geese' attention.
> Good luck :beer:


agreed, I think alot of people underestimate the importance of flagging on educated geese. every crew needs a good flagman :beer:


----------

